# Maxon OD 808 overdrive vs Ibanez TS9 Tube Screamer



## Destructionuponusguitar (May 23, 2013)

Well, I have my tone pretty much the way I want it. I use a peavey 5150 with a Mesa Standard oversize cab. All I need is a maximizer and I just need a little extra punch and the ability to lay back on the gain a little bit to tighten and clear up my tone just a little bit. to me it seems like the TS9 is a little more clear sounding where as the 808 has more of a punch. Id just like some opinions on the two pedals. Which one do you guys consider better and why?


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 23, 2013)

Ive tried a maxon OD9 agaisnt an ibanez TS9 and the maxon was noticably better, so the OD808 i can only imagine how much better it is


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 23, 2013)

Maxon OD9 is the best.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 23, 2013)

The od808, od9, od9pro+, od820, vop9, and the Ibanez ts808 are all great and it just depends on your guitar/pickups/amp/speakers as to which is best.


----------



## Philligan (May 23, 2013)

It's all preference, but I liked the OD808 the best, hands down. It sounded a little tighter and clearer, but still more aggressive. The TS9 seemed a bit grittier, the Bad Monkey even more so, and the Keeley-modded TS9 I tried sounded a bit fatter.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 24, 2013)

Check out the Hardwire CM-2.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (May 24, 2013)

Maxon Od808 is tighter, Ts9 gives it way more balls. For me the ts9 gets it!


----------



## Rook (May 24, 2013)

The TS9 has a peak in the sort of 2-5Hz area, a slightly more prominent high end rolloff which is controlled by the tone knob and a higher bass roll-off (so less bass), whereas the OD808 has more bass, almost no high end roll-off and the peak is controlled more by tone control. I think the OD808 is also cleaner with the drive all the way down.

If generally recommend the OD808 because even after boosting you're left with something very shapable, but the TS9 sucks too much low end and whacks a great big upper mid/treble peak in that you kinda get whether you like it or not.


----------



## Destructionuponusguitar (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. haven't been on for a couple of days but i think im going to go with the 808 because i just ended up trying one out for myself through my rig and its exactly what im going for. Even so, i took everyone's opinion into consideration. Thanks Guys.


----------



## greendog86 (May 26, 2013)

maxon od9 all the way... it has a bit more gain than the ts9 and the od808,
more pronounce mids, less bass drop and the overall tone is just better to my ears. and if it matters, it has a true bypass.


----------



## MikeSweeney (May 26, 2013)

Guy we all know whos better and cost the lest


----------



## Edika (May 26, 2013)

The Green Rhino seems very interesting. Since the OP made his choice I won't clutter the thread more. I have the Maxon OD808 and didn't have the opportunity to try the TS9. I compared the with a bunch of overdrive and distortion pedals and it was the best sounding of them. Even when using the overdrive and blending it to the amps distortion (by reducing the amps distortion of course) I had a clear and mean sound.


----------



## Zado (May 26, 2013)

MikeSweeney said:


> Guy we all know whos better and cost the lest


defy,great pedal indeed


I'd check this one too,sounded amazing when I tried




also,the bass boost is an interestin feature


----------



## Jlang (May 26, 2013)

just picked up a maxon od 808 and isp decimator and through a 5150 ii it sounds fantastic.


----------

